# Pressure washer no pressure: and deadly WAND disconnect



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would try disconnecting the male coupler from the wand and plug it into the female fitting. Have someone hold the hose with both hands and point it in a safe direction and start up the engine. It will only take a few secornd to see if the problums in the female coupler.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Fixed that wand problem--Mr. Olivander did the magic ---


----------



## a_gunslinger (Feb 8, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Fixed that wand problem-- ---


 
Thanks for the replies - will report back.

Whats a "Mr. Olivander did the magic"?


----------



## a_gunslinger (Feb 8, 2009)

UPDATE. Thanks gentlemen.



I disconnected high pressure hose and wand leaving just hose/input/water attached. Water came out fine the high pressure outlet. With engine on it shot out a lot farther and faster. Not SUPER far or fast though.



Then reattached the wand. Sprays water, when trigger pulled suddeen brief slight increase in pressure then right back to no pressure. When trigger pulled the engine also runs higher.



Took apart each piece of the wand/nozzles one at a time to make sure water coming out thru all want parts and it does. 



Back to the unloader valve?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's not the wand---the pump or valves is the problem---I know paint pumps but not pressure washers--but the principle is the same---

Olivander is the wand maker in Harry Potters story---Sorry,not many adults have read that story---


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Clean the water inlet screen. (In the connector where the garden hose attaches to the pressure washer.)


----------

